# Subcutaneous Fluid Therapy



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with Subcutaneous Fluid Therapy for cats? The vet just called a said Simone's kidney levels were high and she thought this would be a good way to slow the progression of her kidney disease, she wants me to come by the office tomorrow with Simone so she can show me how to do it...not going to lie I'm feeling a bit nervous about the whole thing, I've never had to give any of my previous animals shots for anything, I'm probably stressing over it for no reason!!


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

It’s super easy. I have tought numerous people how to do it. I have done it on my own cat. No worries. Don’t stress. 

One trick I found that makes it way easier is to get either a suction cup hook you can attach to a window or one of those command adhesive hooks you can attach above where you will do it. The higher the bag of fluids above the cat, the faster it goes, and if you don’t have somewhere to hang it, you will have to hold it, which becomes octopus territory.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response, I had no idea there was a bag of fluid involved lol just goes to show I have no idea what I'm getting myself into here, but we didn't really talk about the details on the phone, and I didn't really think to ask any questions as I was a bit taken aback by the results or her blood work, I don't even remember the numbers she told me for the kidney values right now, I will have to ask her to write it down for me tomorrow...all I could think about was what does this mean? Will she be around for awhile or is she living on borrowed time?


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

If they are talking about subcutaneous (SQ) fluids, but not admitting her for IV fluids, the numbers are likely moderate. I have maintained cats on SQ fluids for years. Especially if they start off needing it only a few times a week — you can then increase the frequency if needed. The starting numbers and then how they improve with fluids will tell you more about how long she has.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, that makes me feel better about it!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Siandvm said:


> It’s super easy. I have tought numerous people how to do it. I have done it on my own cat. No worries. Don’t stress.
> 
> One trick I found that makes it way easier is to get either a suction cup hook you can attach to a window or one of those command adhesive hooks you can attach above where you will do it. The higher the bag of fluids above the cat, the faster it goes, and if you don’t have somewhere to hang it, you will have to hold it, which becomes octopus territory.


It is easy- but WHAT A GREAT IDEA! to use one of those cup hooks! 
I never would have thought of that, and the hard part of subQ for me is only having two hands...Wow. Life for me has changed...


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> It is easy- but WHAT A GREAT IDEA! to use one of those cup hooks!
> I never would have thought of that, and the hard part of subQ for me is only having two hands...Wow. Life for me has changed...



So had you been holding the bag while giving the fluids before the cup hook was mentioned? Just curious cuz I went through my whole house trying to figure out the best place to do it where she would feel more comfortable and not be able to get away, and I decided to do it in the first floor bathroom as we have the stackable washer and dryer in there and there's already a hook on the door, so I set a fluffy blanket on the washer and hang my bag on the door, then I put the line around my shoulders to keep it higher so it goes in faster!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I had to do this when Tucker had acute pancreatitis and although I was really nervous, we both got through it. I agree, figure out how you're going to hang the bag first. I was also instructed to gently massage the area to help the fluids disperse under the skin. I had to administer 2 bags over a 2 day period because he couldn't keep anything down, but he recovered nicely. Good luck.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> So had you been holding the bag while giving the fluids before the cup hook was mentioned? Just curious cuz I went through my whole house trying to figure out the best place to do it where she would feel more comfortable and not be able to get away, and I decided to do it in the first floor bathroom as we have the stackable washer and dryer in there and there's already a hook on the door, so I set a fluffy blanket on the washer and hang my bag on the door, then I put the line around my shoulders to keep it higher so it goes in faster!


Sort of. My bed is pretty tall- I started out w it on the bed, inserted the needle, then w one hand turned the flow on and held the bag while tending to the receiving end w the other hand. Had I had animals who were not compliant and obedient I cannot imagine pulling it off. I love the cup holder idea!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Sort of. My bed is pretty tall- I started out w it on the bed, inserted the needle, then w one hand turned the flow on and held the bag while tending to the receiving end w the other hand. Had I had animals who were not compliant and obedient I cannot imagine pulling it off. I love the cup holder idea!


Wow you are talented, there is no way I could ever do that, I'm just glad I figured out that I could use the washer lol I put the blanket I use for her in the dryer to heat it up and then I heat the Sub Q fluids with a heating pad before I administer them, it's been working out pretty well!!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been giving fluids to my cat for years! To hang the fluids,I use a push pin, and a hair elastic, the covered kind. I thread the elastic through the hole in the iv bag and then back through the center of the elastic. This will give you a little give with the line. I also put the fluid bag upside down in a sink of warm water (about half way, just the top...) This slightly warms the fluids so it is more pleasant for your kitty. Obviously check the temp before using, it doesn't to take long! When I pick up the ruff to insert the needle, it is almost like a "tent" that has plenty of room for the needle to move without hitting muscle etc. If you let the fluids run with the scruff held gently up...the fluids will fill faster. If your kitty starts to move you have a hand at the neck and can push down gently. You can try sitting cross legged to keep them contained too!! You will be a pro in no time! I always have a hand towel for drips, and just hold your finger over the place where the needle came out.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just bought an IV pole when I had to give Sub-Q fluids to my cat who was in chronic renal failure. He was only 6 years old and was rescued as a feral kitten, so we don't know if he got into antifreeze as a kitten that caused it or not. He had to get 100 cc's 2 x a day. The toughest part for me was finding a pharmacy that sold ringers lactate in cases (much cheaper than buying a bag at a time) in my small town. I spent the better part of a day driving from pharmacy to pharmacy with my prescription. This was about 5 years ago. 

But the pole was one of the best investments I made. I just hung the bag and then sat on the sofa with him in my lap. 

Unfortunately for me, Sammy was pretty far along in his renal failure when he was diagnosed, so we only had him for six months after that.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

rabernet said:


> I just bought an IV pole when I had to give Sub-Q fluids to my cat who was in chronic renal failure. He was only 6 years old and was rescued as a feral kitten, so we don't know if he got into antifreeze as a kitten that caused it or not. He had to get 100 cc's 2 x a day. The toughest part for me was finding a pharmacy that sold ringers lactate in cases (much cheaper than buying a bag at a time) in my small town. I spent the better part of a day driving from pharmacy to pharmacy with my prescription. This was about 5 years ago.
> 
> But the pole was one of the best investments I made. I just hung the bag and then sat on the sofa with him in my lap.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, Sammy was pretty far along in his renal failure when he was diagnosed, so we only had him for six months after that.


I was thinking about getting a pole also but didn't know which one to buy, the hook on the bathroom door seems to work just fine for now, if I didn't have the stackable washer and dryer I don't know how I would do it because the first time we tried I failed miserably, I had my husband try to help me, and we put her on a blanket on the kitchen counter she wasn't having it...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Olympia said:


> I was thinking about getting a pole also but didn't know which one to buy, the hook on the bathroom door seems to work just fine for now, if I didn't have the stackable washer and dryer I don't know how I would do it because the first time we tried I failed miserably, I had my husband try to help me, and we put her on a blanket on the kitchen counter she wasn't having it...


I don't remember which one I bought. It was adjustable, and had 3 wheels to move it around. I found that sitting on the couch, with the cat sort of wedged between me and the arm of the sofa worked best. I kept treats that he really liked next to me and fed him a few while giving him his IV. 

Good luck, I know what an emotional journey this is.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I had to do this for my old girl kitty Peanut for the last 4 months of her 19year old life. I had my wife to help, so we were always 2 people. I cant imagine having to do this myself. What worked for us, was we had her in a kitty bag, so she couldnt move. The velcro portion of the bag sits right on top where the neck starts and runs down their spine, so its a perfect spot to just undo the velcro an inch and thats where the needle goes in, right at the scruff. My wife would also squeeze the bag to help it flow faster (which was a tip the nurse gave us). 
We always did it on our bed where she was the most comfy.

One of my favorite pics of Peanut & Bentley. 
R.I.P Nutty.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Olympia said:


> I was thinking about getting a pole also but didn't know which one to buy, the hook on the bathroom door seems to work just fine for now, if I didn't have the stackable washer and dryer I don't know how I would do it because the first time we tried I failed miserably, I had my husband try to help me, and we put her on a blanket on the kitchen counter she wasn't having it...


This was the one I bought (4 wheels, not 3 like I remembered - I donated it to my vet to give to someone else who might need it after Sammy died, along with the rest of the case of Ringers Lactate I had). 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VWJZ6U/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

rabernet said:


> This was the one I bought (4 wheels, not 3 like I remembered - I donated it to my vet to give to someone else who might need it after Sammy died, along with the rest of the case of Ringers Lactate I had).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VWJZ6U/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you for the link, I still may end up buying one when I have to start giving fluids more than every three days, I'm thinking she will want to be in a more comfy place if it has to be given more frequently and now that she's used to it maybe she will behave on the couch like you suggested!!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

migs said:


> I had to do this for my old girl kitty Peanut for the last 4 months of her 19year old life. I had my wife to help, so we were always 2 people. I cant imagine having to do this myself. What worked for us, was we had her in a kitty bag, so she couldnt move. The velcro portion of the bag sits right on top where the neck starts and runs down their spine, so its a perfect spot to just undo the velcro an inch and thats where the needle goes in, right at the scruff. My wife would also squeeze the bag to help it flow faster (which was a tip the nurse gave us).
> We always did it on our bed where she was the most comfy.
> 
> One of my favorite pics of Peanut & Bentley.
> R.I.P Nutty.


Peanut was a stunning kitty, so sorry for your loss!!


----------

